# Super Snow Colouration



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
Last September I bought 4 Super Snows from JMG via Ham as 66% Het Albinos.
I understand that the 66% Het means that that 1/3 of these bought would not be Het Albino at all just straight Super Snows.

Out of the 4 bought 2 of them have lighter(brown) spotting than the other 2. I have put two photos on below to show what I mean.

My question is would the diffence in the colouration of the spotting be an indication that the 2 males I have are Het Albino? and the other 2 which are normal in there spotting are non Het Albino.

Male 1









Male 2 and a normal coloured female









Male 2 above is comeing into shed but his spotting is lighter brown in colour than the first one.

I do not believe it to be a temperature that has caused the colouration as all my geckos are given a 90 degree hot spot and a 75 degree back ground and Supers kept either side of these two are normal in coloration.

So does any one think that the brown spotting is an indication of them being Het Albino?

I am going to use male 2 to pair to a group of Mack Albino females which I think will prove if he is Het Albino for sure.

Baz


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know if he is het for albino or not but here is a picture of my super mack snow tremper albino ghost for camparison.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

since albino is recessive theres no way you're able to see wether those 2 are het albino or not. Ive got a super snow male that looks a little like your lighter ones and he's just a normal super snow. Could be due to incubation temps and/or the temp there kept on


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I am just curious as to wether or not the brown spotting is an indication Albino influence.
I have this Super Mack Albino









His spotting is alot more lighter than those in question above. Unfortunately the 2 Geckos in question were purchased as incubated for female (definitely males) and were going to be breed too the one above.

Any way thanks for your reply and photo

Baz


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

I think the only way to prove it will be by breeding him. Am I right in the following, If I pair him to a group of Mack Albinos and he is Het I should get 50% Mack Albino and 50% Super Mack Albino?

Baz




BG-Gecko said:


> since albino is recessive theres no way you're able to see wether those 2 are het albino or not. Ive got a super snow male that looks a little like your lighter ones and he's just a normal super snow. Could be due to incubation temps and/or the temp there kept on


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

if you breed your super snow poss het albino with a mack snow albino and he is indeed het for albino the outcome should be:
25% mack snow het albino 
25% mack snow albino
25% super snow het albino
25% super snow albino. 
25% is a prett big chance so if you put the 2 together for 1 season and get lets sa 4-6 clutches without an (super)snow albinos you can be pretty sure he isnt het for albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

baz said:


> Hi
> Last September I bought 4 Super Snows from JMG via Ham as 66% Het Albinos.
> I understand that the 66% Het means that that 1/3 of these bought would not be Het Albino at all just straight Super Snows.
> 
> ...


I've seen one or two with that shading.I'm not saying it's the gene responerble but there been the mack snow hypo/mak ghost gene involed ?.On hypo's, Tangerine is plays a part in the lack of spots but on a mack super snow there's ofcorse no tangerine so maybe the spots stay but just get paler ?.Maybe breed it to a leo with no hypo influance and see if you get any mack snow hypo/mack ghost offspring.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah that could be a fun project to try sometime 
still I do think its incubation temps. Do you have any idea what temps they were incubated at?
Im guessing they incubate at lower female temps first and then put them in another incubater with somewhat higher temps. This is a good wa to go since the sex is set in the first 2-3 weeks and JMG has got lots of very brightl colored leos which makes them even nicer. 
So therefore I said I thought it could be due to incubation temps
but you could always email them and check to make sure.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

baz said:


> I think the only way to prove it will be by breeding him. Am I right in the following, If I pair him to a group of Mack Albinos and he is Het I should get 50% Mack Albino and 50% Super Mack Albino?
> 
> Baz


Point is it doesn't really prove anything if you do put a albino out of the bag.As you allready expect it to be possible het albino so your on a 50%/50% hit or miss.And i've seen 100% het albino with regular super snow colouring.Albino is a simple recessive gene and doen't give you indcations on it genetics.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Im totally lost on all these morphs, what they'll produce and what not but my Super snow is more brown than black that I got off you Baz, is he a "fake" super snow.. I know what I mean lol, but obviously they're meant to be black and white.
Not that I mind, the little guy is a stunner and such a character.


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments, it would appear the the spotting colouration is not an indication of Albino within the Super Snows.
This has been further shown on the link Untitled Document

on here as well the spotting varies from clear black into shades of brown.


Baz


----------

